# Couple suggestions for mobile



## wtf2012 (Oct 22, 2012)

I have a couple suggestions for mobile 

1. Move submit reply button away from navigation buttons. Seems like there are several accidental posts due to this, and I know it has happened to me several times.

2. Create a way to post but not subscribe and/or unsubscribe from a mobile device. I find this lack of functionality very frustrating.

Thanks for the great forum.


----------

